# Looking at the Kryten- anyone have one?



## Bush Vaper (20/2/17)

Hi peeps, im looking at getting the Kryten but would just like to know if its worth it.
Online reviews seem great. Please help


----------



## Keyaam (20/2/17)

Get a goon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/2/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Hi peeps, im looking at getting the Kryten but would just like to know if its worth it.
> Online reviews seem great. Please help


@Bush Vaper running on a mech or regulated mod?


----------



## Bush Vaper (20/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Bush Vaper running on a mech or regulated mod?


Im on a minikin v2.....


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/2/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Im on a minikin v2.....



Ok...I'm asking cos I went looking for one this weekend and was advised that it needs high watts to perform lekker...then it has gud flavour...


----------



## Vape_r (20/2/17)

To be honest, the goon or Hadaly will be a much much better buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (20/2/17)

It has a machine oil taste that needs quite a few descent washes to get rid of. That ruined it for me but i understand that once it is gone then it is a descent vape.
But i am sure that it will not dethrone the CSMNT or Goons. 
The Hadaly is a good option if you prefer single coil builds.


----------



## Spydro (20/2/17)

I have 2 Kryten's (and 2 Hadaly's, but no Goons).

The Kryten's are getting dual coil build dripping done for me very well on TC Mods, including the Minikin's (so are the Hadaly's single coil builds on Reo squonkers). So I have no interest in the Goon's. 

A new kid on the block here is a CSMNT I am also liking that is currently on my VGOD Minikin.

The Petri V2 has been downgraded to residing on a SWM as I have tanks on all of the other dual series batt reg mods, but I also run an Indestructible dripper on one of the Pico's sometimes. Between them they are more than enough drippers for my uses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

Spydro said:


> I have 2 Kryten's (and 2 Hadaly's, but no Goons).
> 
> The Kryten's are getting dual coil build dripping done for me very well on TC Mods, including the Minikin's (so are the Hadaly's single coil builds on Reo squonkers). So I have no interest in the Goon's.
> 
> ...



@Spydro you have to try the Goon 24 at least once in your lifetime.
It really is a great RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Spydro you have to try the Goon 24 at least once in your lifetime.
> It really is a great RDA.


I've tried everything else then I've tried the goons...no comparison at all to anything out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I've tried everything else then I've tried the goons...no comparison at all to anything out there



Its the only piece of gear which i have bought, landed up selling it, then regreated it so much i went and bought another.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (21/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Spydro you have to try the Goon 24 at least once in your lifetime.
> It really is a great RDA.



My lifetime is about over, I already have way more drippers (all vape gear for that matter) than I can use. So I do not need or want anymore vape mail after the two due tomorrow. 

Besides, by building for the DIY and the atty like I always do, I can almost make a rusty tin can vape acceptably.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

Spydro said:


> So I do not need or want anymore vape mail after the two due tomorrow.



You know the quote @Spydro 

"If i had a Penny for every time i heard that"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (21/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> You know the quote @Spydro
> 
> "If i had a Penny for every time i heard that"



A Goon is not on my Bucket List.


----------



## Alex_123 (21/2/17)

Make sure you clean the machine oil. I got extra machine oil with it Im sure.


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/2/17)

Are you enjoying it though @Alex_123 ?
Im torn between it and the goon. Just love the look of the kryten


----------



## boxerulez (21/2/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Are you enjoying it though @Alex_123 ?
> Im torn between it and the goon. Just love the look of the kryten



Just get a Sherman *wink wink nudge nudge* much better and no need to drip on the big pothole you call a road.


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/2/17)

The struggle is real. Not a drip friendly road eish

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

Getting the new Troll RTA and Mage RDTA tomorrow.
Will give feedback as soon as I tested them.
Maybe they are what you need.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/2/17)

Think im gonna go with the goon and get a matching green cap and driptip to smack on top of my green minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/2/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

